# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  انتخاب بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی و پایگاه داده

## MNosouhi

با سلام
به نظر شما بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی و پایگاه داده برای انجام پروژهایی با پردازش های سنگین کدام است ؟ لطفا پاسخ هاتون رو با دلیل بیان کنید .

----------


## maisambidy

خودم با این نرم افزار کار نکردم ولی برای پردازش سنگین oracel
پردازش های متوسط و امنیت بالا sql
برای انجام سریع یک کار که هیچ امنیتی مد نظر نیست access

----------


## MiladSe7en

سلام

برای پروژه های Enterprise بهتره شما از SQL و ASP,net استفاده کنی.  :لبخند:

----------


## Unique

سلام

من نمیدونم منظور شما از پردازش های سنگین دقیقا چیه ! منظورتون یک سایت در سطح barnamenevis.org یا stackoverflow.com هستش یا سایتی مثل facebook.com و msn.com که بازدید کننده زیادی دارند ؟
شاید یکم از جمله بالا جا خوردین ! چون من php را در کنار .net در هر دو سطح قرار دادم ؟! شاید هم بیخیال اینا بشین بگین python ! google که از موفقترین هاست داره ازش استفاده میکنه !! یا اصلا چرا با ++C ننویسید ؟ 

از این تیپ سوالات بسیار مطرح شده و تا حالا هم جواب نگرفته ، دلیلش اینه که مقایسه ما الکیه ! مثلا قابلیت های MS SQL SERVER را میدونیم چیه و اطلاعی از MySQL یا SQLite نداریم در حالی که من میدونم google در خیلی از پروژه هاش داره از همین SQLite استفاده میکنه !!! پس بیام بگم SQLite از همه بهتره !
همه این تکنولوژی ها تست های خودشون را پس دادن و اگه درست استفاده بشن برای خیلی از کار ها جواب میده ! ولی خدایی چند درصد از کارهای ما پردازش سنگین داره ؟ ایا داریم از بهترین تکنیک پیاده سازی اون پردازش استفاده میکنیم که زبان را زیر سوال میبریم ؟
من نمیدونم چرا اصلا این سوال را پرسیدین ؟ میخواهین یک زبان یاد بگیرین ؟ میخواهین پروژه ای را بدین کسی اجرا کنه میخواهین بدونین با چی بهتره ؟

توی گوگل جستجو کن mysql vs mssql یا asp .net vs php ببین چقدر موضوع دقیقا مربوط پیدا میکنی ! هیچکدوم هم به نتیجه نرسیدن !
به نظر من همه تکنولوزی های برتر web از جمله net framework  ، php ،java و پایگاه های داده شناخته شده ای مثل MSSQL ، MySQL و Oracle همشون از پس کار های سنگین برمیان !

----------


## amirjalili

منم موافقم. مسئله اینجاست که برای چه کاربردی میخواهید از فلان دیتابیس یا فلان زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنید. پردازش سنگین یعنی چه؟ آیا در مورد کارایی و سرعت بالای وب اپلیکیشن خود صحبت میکنید؟
من میدونم که php به همراه mysql سرعت بالایی دارند. asp.net با ارائه معماری های ساختار یافته و code behind باعث میشه کد تر و تمیزتری داشته باشید . پایتون سرعت فوق العاده ای داره اما تولید نرم افزار در اون سرعت کمی بر خلاف asp.net داره.
هر کدوم از بانکها و زبان ها در جای خودش عالیه.
اینکه ما اینجا واسه این پروژه های چسکی مون موندیم که از sql استفاده کنیم یا اوراکل و از asp.net یا فلان زبان برای اینه که پولی بابت اینها پرداخت نمیکنیم. اگر قرار بود بابت هر کدوم از اینها پول پرداخت کنیم و بهای واقعیش رو بپردازیم اونوقت بر مبنای نیاز واقعیمون انتخاب میکردیم نه برای آزمون خطای نرم افزار های مختلف و پز دادن و بالا بردن اسم و رسم شرکتمون و .....

----------

